# Hello. My name Halloween Zombie and I'm a hauntaholic.



## HalloweenZombie

Hello Scarey People,

I had the good fortune of meeting some of you at the New England Haunters Gathering 2007. I figured since everyone was so nice, I'd sign up. The best part of these haunt gatherings and conventions is meeting people who share the same interest. There is always someone out there that knows something you don't or has a skill you don't posess. I hope to learn from you guys and gals and maybe share what little bits I have learned in the past few years of haunting.

:zombie:


----------



## Lagrousome

Welcome to the forum!
Glad to see you admit your addiction.
Fortunately, we do not have a 12 step program to cure it!
However, we do have this wonderful program of unlimited knowledge, support and how-to's to feed your addiction for the rest of your life....so we never have to watch one of our fellow haunters go through withdraw!


----------



## pyro

hey neighbor hell o & welcome-your going to like it here, got any pics of your haunt
how about a web site?


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey! Welcome aboard. Glad to see more Massholes represented here.  Feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Wow. Lots of greetings already. Not sure I can create a signature yet, so here's my web site: http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Yes, I'm a Masshole from Massivetwo****s.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Hello and welcome!

and I love the Haunt Entrance - very nice.


----------



## Lilly

welcome HZ


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Welcome HZ,
I visited your site and see that you have a lot to teach us.
Very nice. I liked your "why"section very much.

I love the bookshelves.


----------



## BooGirl666

HZ!!!! Hi ya!!! Glad ya made it over... Yay pics!!


----------



## turtle2778

Okay sooo the first thing i did was go to your website and WOW was not enough. Before i forget to say it...WELCOME {{{HUGS}}} Okay now when are ya posting the how to for the stained glass...OMG that is freaking amazing. And if you decide to ever get rid of the gypsy I WANT HER!! LOL She is just wonderful. Do you use only buckies to corpse? Also in your grave scene what did you use for the fog in grim's cauldron? Do you have a walk through? Any pics of it during the daylight ..ya know of the set up. OOh and if this is a walk through...WHere the heck do you store all of it??


----------



## skeletonowl

welcome welcome! sorry about 2006 but there's always this year!
Woah, i've found your site on yahoo before. Nice!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yay! We have a number of zombies here. A scourge of zombies to be sure! LOL Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Lakeside Haunt

welcome to the forum if you need anything just scream.


----------



## beelce

Welcome zombie...hope to learn from you as well.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome home HZ! Nice haunt, great props. I loved the stained glass windows.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Thanks again for all the welcomes and compliments! I'm ferklempt.

I need to give a special shout out to Boo! Hi Sweetie.

Turtle, I don't know where to start. Lemme see: My haunt is a small walk through. I have a 2 car garage converted into 4 rooms and I build a 24' tunnel out of two by threes and tarp. I decorate the front of the house and the back yard so the kids that are too young for the walk through can enjoy a little something on Halloween night. 

I actually wrote the instructions for the stained glass windows out, but never got a chance to make another to take pictures, so I never put it up on my site. However, after this Halloween my site will be completey redesigned and the stained glass windows will be on the projects page. I bought new web design software, but I'm so busy working on the haunt that I haven't had a chance to use it yet.

I use Bucky's for most of my corpses, but I skimp here and there when I can. The gypsy (the newer one) has a paper mache skull that i made from a model kit skull because it was thinner than a bucky skull. The head and shoulders were done with a bucky lid and upper torso piece that Ghost Ride Productions no longer makes. But the rest of the body is PVC, latex and chicken wire with the exception of the bucky hands.

I used a Walmart fogger with a Spencer Gift's timer for the Reaper. I put a red flood light in the pit. Nothing special really.

I don't have a lot of daylight picks that were interesting enough to put on the site. I'm sure I could dig some up for you though.

I store everything in my garage, attic and cellar. It has become a problem because I have no room to work on new things. That's the main reason I have never changed the 4 rooms in the garage. I would have to move everything out of the garage to work in there. I am building a little roofed area in back of my garage so I can store more stuff. This year's haunt will have 4 x 8 wall panels instead of tarp.

Whew, I think that was everything. But it's cool to see that this forum is so active.


----------



## BooGirl666

HI YA!!! I know your pain.... dont have any room to build... we gettin a storage unit just to haul our stuff outta the garage so we can build this year... Well only 996 more til ya a post whore... better getta crackin


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome to our crazy group zombie! You have a great website (still lookin at it  )


----------



## NickG

howdy howdy howdy.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## turtle2778

WHEW, man and i thought i talked alot. LMAO.  Thanks so much for all your info, i did ask a lot of questions didnt I? Ya got yerself a new stalker. Anyway, i hope you have a good time here. incase i forgot to say it. WELCOME.


----------



## slimy

Nice site.

Welcome to this place.

Lots of involvement. Now, do like Boo said, and get to posting.


----------



## Hellrazor

Wow, welcome, awesome website. I must check it out better from home. I love what you have done and am inspired to do something creative now... hmmmmm.... Welcome, Cant wait to see what you have up your sleeve for this 2007 haunting season.


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## slightlymad

Welcome. Love the web site and great work on the props. Hope you stick around it was nice meeting you at the gathering.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Welcome!


----------



## pyro

turtle2778 said:


> WHEW, man and i thought i talked alot. LMAO.  Thanks so much for all your info, i did ask a lot of questions didnt I? Ya got yerself a new stalker. Anyway, i hope you have a good time here. incase i forgot to say it. WELCOME.


watch her HZ


----------



## Ghoulbug

Welcome HZ.....


----------



## DeadSpider

A bit late, but welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Never too late. Thanks!


----------



## Death Master

Welcome HalloweenZombie, I'm sure you will fit right in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looks like I might have missed another welcome 

It was nice chatting with you last night!


----------



## Fangs

Vell Vell Velcome!!! :> I love your site ---esp the gargoyle--- and the things you have made with MM! Hope you like your new home (that's what your family will be calling this place, trust me LOL) and can't wait to see what you do with your haunt this year! You have some awesome stuff! Can't wait to "pick your brain" about the MM!  :>


----------



## HalloweenZombie

You can pick my brain, but be warned: It's slim pickings.

Nothing encourages me more than compliments from my peers, except seeing some of the stuff you all make. Did you catch the wailing tree Ghostess made? Holy sh*t, it's awesome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HalloweenZombie said:


> Did you catch the wailing tree Ghostess made? Holy sh*t, it's awesome.


You'll get used to it...That's just too much talent for one body! :googly:


----------



## CerysCrow

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL, Thanks HZ... I was hoping you'd make it here eventually. Your gargoyle is one of my all-time FAVORITE props EVER-- I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. It was my initial inspiration for Goliath.

Welcome aboard, it's good to see you here.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Welcome HZ.

Great work. I love the Gargoyle, The Gothic facade, and the Stained Glass.

Wow, you are quite the sculpter indeed.

As for that "Demon on the Down Spout" Ever think about turning him into a Stalk around? I think he'd be cool.

http://www.angelfire.com/wi/jwolfEvernightEnt/stalker.html
http://www.homehauntershaven.com/stalker.htm


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Welcome aboard HZ. Very nice work on your haunt. Can't wait to see it this year. It was nice meeting you at the Gather!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Ghostess said:


> LOL, Thanks HZ... I was hoping you'd make it here eventually. Your gargoyle is one of my all-time FAVORITE props EVER-- I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. It was my initial inspiration for Goliath.
> 
> Welcome aboard, it's good to see you here.


I saw Goliath. He's great. I didn't think anybody was psychotic enough to attempt that when I put the project up on my web page, but I'm glad someone did. It means the effort to get it online wasn't wasted. And you had the forethought to give Goliath a pvc frame, avoiding my major mistake. Well done. It seems we have the same taste in props. I have the feeling we'll be talking a lot in the near future.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

SpectreTTM said:


> Welcome HZ.
> 
> Great work. I love the Gargoyle, The Gothic facade, and the Stained Glass.
> 
> Wow, you are quite the sculpter indeed.
> 
> As for that "Demon on the Down Spout" Ever think about turning him into a Stalk around? I think he'd be cool.


Thanks for the compliments! I had planned to make a stalk around type of prop, but the idea didn't make the final cut when I chose this year's projects. If you look hard enough in the last demon picture of the 1999 pictures, there's a pumpkim man prop that used to be a costume. He was essentially a giant puppet I walked around with as I was hidden in the cape. 
I actually gave that demon away to someone. I wasn't happy with how I made him. lol That was a time before I found resources on the internet. Things are so much easier now.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> Welcome aboard HZ. Very nice work on your haunt. Can't wait to see it this year. It was nice meeting you at the Gather!!


Hi Donna! It was great meeting you and the rest of the PA gang. That's why I joined up. The people here are so cool.


----------



## Lilly

Hey HZ..
great site
is that really glass for your stained glass windows?
(the house on the crow one looks like the haunt forum house also.)
love the gargoyle and your haunt looks great all around..
that ghost mirror is kick ass..
I'd like to try that someday
I will check your site again more closely . lots of good stuff to see.
welcome again.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

*Hi*

All together now "hi Halloween Zombie"
Welcome!!


----------



## nicole

welcome to the forum


----------

